# Throttling on GPU and CPU. No Temp Issues found so far - BD PROCHOT on Throttlestop - Laptop



## mgmpc (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi guys,

I have been camping with this problem for a while where my HP Omen 17-w204no Laptop, throttles my cpu (and probably gpu) I have tried a few things (see below) but can't get closer to the problem.

_The following observation makes me believe it is a problem related with the electric circuit but it might have been complete coincidence and im no expert so take it with a grain of salt : Whenever i play a game (or even open google chrome!) i have 0.8Ghz clockspeed on my CPU and same for my GPU. 
Whenever i install a BIOS update the problem is gone, but when I plug out the power cable and back in, OR when i leave my laptop unattended for a while (probably stantby mode sets in) I am getting the error "BD PROCHOT" on Throttlestop.
Disabling BD PROCHOT will give me the "PL 1" error on cpu and "EDP OTHER" on the ring, but im also getting "PL 1" during other random occasions including having it pop up after the BIOS Update when everything is normal._

However not mentioned in throttlestop,... MSI Afterburner and HW monitor show that my GPU is also clocking down. Not sure if it is being actively throttled though.
It could be any of the components so again, im not sure if the power cable had anything to do with it but i thought it might be worth mentioning.


*Side notes:*
-All temperatures look fine. max temps on CPU are around 60 during gaming and 79 during stress tests. GPU at 42 degrees
-The cpu and gpu have been repasted last week.
-It is a clean windows install, (has been reinstalled twice over a period of a month)
-The laptop has been running smooth, with this error coming on occasionally, now it seems to be more frequent. but cant say this for sure. As said the bios update definitely relieves the problem momentarily.

It might be hard to find a quick solution but any opinions might be welcome since im trying to get closer to the source, hopefully i can switch a component.
I don't mind doing tests with my laptop that might have a risk. It is pretty unusable at the moment.

My Specs: 

Laptop HP OMEN 17-w204no
I7-7700HQ
GTX1060
16GB RAM
1TB HDD (removed the SSD to be sure it was not part of the problem)


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 14, 2021)

You definitely need to clear the BD PROCHOT box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Post some screenshots of how you have ThrottleStop setup. The TPL window that shows your power limits is important. 


mgmpc said:


> However not mentioned in ThrottleStop


Go into the Options window and turn on Nvidia GPU monitoring. If you click on the GPU button at the lower right, it will tell you your GPU MHz.

The FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box should be checked. Turn on the Log File option before playing a game. Do some testing for at least 15 minutes. When finished, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop. The log file will be in your ThrottleStop logs folder. The log file will include your Nvidia GPU speed and temperature. If the CPU is being forced down to 800 MHz, it is common for the GPU to also throttle simply because the CPU is running so slow.


----------



## mgmpc (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks for your reply  saw you could help some other people so pleased to see your help.
Anyway, here is the TPL, everything is default on the laptop. 
And the log of 15 minutes gaming, lowest settings possible.

For the record: BD PROCHOT is also jumping on and off when PC is just idling on desktop.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 14, 2021)

mgmpc said:


> BD PROCHOT is also jumping on and off when PC is just idling


A sensor is likely broken. This can send false throttling signals to the CPU. Have you cleared the BD PROCHOT box in ThrottleStop yet? This is a must.



unclewebb said:


> The FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box should be checked.


This is also a must.


----------



## mgmpc (Mar 14, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> A sensor is likely broken. This can send false throttling signals to the CPU. Have you cleared the BD PROCHOT box in ThrottleStop yet? This is a must.
> 
> 
> This is a must too.


Yep clearing it makes it reappear within 5-10 seconds

(The second picture is other messages i have had this was during "good" operation of the laptop running a game without major problems, just lower then normal fps)


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 14, 2021)

mgmpc said:


> Yep clearing it makes it reappear within 5-10 seconds







Are you saying that when you clear the check mark in the BD PROCHOT box and leave it cleared, it magically gets checked again? I have never seen a laptop with that problem. Anything is possible. 

I will have to have a look to see if I can change something so this does not happen. Unless this BD PROCHOT issue can be solved, your laptop will be useless.


----------



## mgmpc (Mar 14, 2021)

Sorry my misunderstanding, I thought you meant to clear the "limits" box. (facepalm)


Unchecked it now, and redid the log same procedure.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 15, 2021)

mgmpc said:


> Sorry my misunderstanding


You had me worried for a moment. I thought ThrottleStop was broken.   

The log file shows the CPU spending most of its time at 3800 MHz. That is a lot better than constantly dropping down to 800 MHz. No more CPU BD PROCHOT throttling.

There was some PL1 throttling at a low power level. Open the TPL window and check the Lock option near the top in the Turbo Power Limits section. I do not think this will solve your problem but if you have already checked the FIVR - Disable and Lock box, there is nothing else you can try. 

The log file shows when the first PL1 throttling starts in the log file, the Nvidia GPU drops its speed significantly and continues to run at about 30% of its rated speed for the majority of the rest of the log file. Not sure why this is happening and not sure how to fix this problem. It might be time to retire this laptop on eBay.


----------



## mgmpc (Mar 15, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> You had me worried for a moment. I thought ThrottleStop was broken.
> 
> The log file shows the CPU spending most of its time at 3800 MHz. That is a lot better than constantly dropping down to 800 MHz. No more CPU BD PROCHOT throttling.
> 
> ...



No Throttlestop is doing fine im impressed with it so far 
I locked it but still the same problems. The funny thing is the GPU also throttles down if i just open my internet browser even if i have no limit warnings and my CPU is going at 3.8ghz
Anyway.. thanks for your help at least now i can have peace and make the buy for a new one.


*Edited:*  I just noticed that when i take out the power chord while gaming my performance actually improves.
As soon as i plug it back in my fps drops to about 5-10, when taken out it shoots up to 25 fps.

Not sure if this means anything but i attached the log. It shows there aswell that my speed ramps up as soon as i plug out the cable (around minute 23) and then plug it back in (around minute 28). Is it worth looking further into this ? or all attached to the same problem?

*Second edit:  *Also noticing my charging seems to be extremely slow but not sure. (see attachment)
I haven't been the owner of this laptop for all its life so i dont know the exact history but i got it from a repair shop where it had a battery replacement. 
(it was a replacement laptop since they accidently broke and sold my old laptop)


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 15, 2021)

mgmpc said:


> GPU also throttles down


That seems to be the biggest problem now. Do you know if the power adapter is the original power adapter for this laptop? Some generic power adapters will cause issues like you are having. Try to find out if the power rating on the adapter is what the original adapter used. This computer might be trying to throttle the CPU and GPU because it cannot detect that the power adapter is adequate when gaming. I know Dell laptops have hidden throttling features like this when they cannot detect that a Dell OEM power adapter is plugged in.


----------



## mgmpc (Mar 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> That seems to be the biggest problem now. Do you know if the power adapter is the original power adapter for this laptop? Some generic power adapters will cause issues like you are having. Try to find out if the power rating on the adapter is what the original adapter used. This computer might be trying to throttle the CPU and GPU because it cannot detect that the power adapter is adequate when gaming. I know Dell laptops have hidden throttling features like this when they cannot detect that a Dell OEM power adapter is plugged in.



I called the shop where i got it from he assured me it was still the original charger. Also if i look online it seems to have the same values as other chargers for this laptop model.

Offtopic:
It is quite hard to find a new laptop that is actually in stock right now, everybody is mining.
any suggestions on a laptop with "good" thermals ? been eye balling the legion 5 and asus strix g17 with ryzen and a 3060.
But since you have probably seen many models with problems i thought you might have a clear idea if you are up to date on these at all.
Im tired of laptops that cant cool down the components that they contain from the first day.


----------



## AOne (Mar 16, 2021)

Asus have very good cooling, but bad TIM application (paste or LM). If you go into this direction, consider TIM replacement after delivery. Discus it with your retailer regarding warranty.


----------



## aminerifqaoui (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi guys 
I have a problem with my CPU i7 7700hq I tried to undervolt it to have better temp but after i see my cpu can’t give me full power first i try to uninstall throttlestop but nothing change i play the game and i see my cpu stock in 27w to 28w and the fps are bad and i reinstall throttlestop again nothing change but When i clear the check mark in the BD PROCHOT the cpu have more power and the fps change and boosted i don’t know how to solve the problem i need just to make my laptop back to normal as the first time i try also to format it tree time but without Result


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 26, 2021)

aminerifqaoui said:


> When i clear the check mark in the BD PROCHOT the cpu have more power and the fps change and boosted


That is the answer.


----------



## aminerifqaoui (Jul 26, 2021)

But why my cpu can’t reach 45W tpd when i clear the check mark in the BD PROCHOT max cpu wattage is 38W in benchmark test


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 27, 2021)

@aminerifqaoui - What laptop model do you have?

Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop so you have a record of your CPU performance. I need to see that so I can try to help you. Play a game for at least 15 minutes. When finished testing, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. It will be located in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log to your next post. 

Before you start testing, in the TPL window, check the Speed Shift box. 

In the FIVR window, check the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. Set IccMax to the maximum value, 255.75 for both the CPU core and the CPU cache. 

On the main screen, check the Speed Shift - EPP option and set that to 0 for maximum CPU performance.

If you have a Dell laptop, check the Clock Mod option, set this to 100.0% and press the Turn On button. You do not want to see Monitoring in the title bar. 

When your computer is idle at the desktop, what does ThrottleStop show for C0%? This should be less than 1.0%. If you have a lot of stuff running in the background, the performance of your computer might not be consistent and the power consumption might vary because of that. Hopefully a log file will show me some more information or what is causing your problem.


----------



## aminerifqaoui (Jul 27, 2021)

ok this is the log file
and my laptop is *Asus Zephyrus GX501VIK *


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 27, 2021)

The log file shows that your CPU is reaching 100°C for long periods of time and it is thermal throttling. You are not going to get consistent performance when your CPU is running this hot. You need to disassemble your laptop and you need to replace the thermal paste to try and improve the cooling problem.

Before your CPU starts thermal throttling, the CPU multiplier is steady at 34.00 which is exactly where it should be when 4 cores are active. Power consumption is approximately 36W when playing this game. The CPU does not need to use any more power to run at full speed. The only problem is the CPU temperature is way too high. Fix the cooling or else you might have to slow your computer down about 500 MHz so it runs a little cooler.


----------

